# Verbindung zur SPS und Einstellungen



## Ratoncito (18 November 2020)

Hallo,

nach dem Einschalten der SPS und des Routers kann von e!Cockpit manchmal keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Unter Einstellungen ist die korrekte IP Adresse eingegeben.
In Wago Ethernet Settings wird SPS sofort gefunden. Anschließend funktioniert auch die Verbindung von e!Cockpit sofort. Muss ich irgendwo noch eine Einstellung anpassen?

Das Internet kommt über eine Fritzbox 7362SL. An dieser ist eine 7330SL als Repeater eingebunden, die mit der Steuerung über Ethernet-Kabel verbunden ist.
Bisher hatte ich die 7330SL nur zur Verbindung zum Drucker verwendet und bei Bedarf eingeschaltet. Im Moment nutze ich sie für die SPS.

Ich habe noch eine alte Fritzbox 3370. Die möchte ich gerne für die SPS verwenden, kann sie aber nicht als weiteren Repeater mit der 7362SL verbinden. Vom Laptop kann ich die 3370 aufrufen, bin dann aber nicht mehr mit der 7362SL verbunden. Kann man den Laptop gleichzeitig mit der 7362SL und der 3370 verbinden?


Welche Taskkonfiguration ist zu empfehlen? Es gibt hier nur PLC_Task (1).
Priorität 1
Typ: Freilaufend
Kann man irgendwo die Zykluszeit sehen?


Wie genau ist die interne Uhrzeit? Welche Abweichung pro Jahr ist hier üblich?
Kann man die automatisch synchronisieren?


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Wie genau ist die interne Uhrzeit? Welche Abweichung pro Jahr ist hier üblich?
> Kann man die automatisch synchronisieren?



Du kannst in der Weboberfläche der Steuerung einen NTP-Server eintragen.
Neue Fritzboxen haben einen onboard. Dann braucht die Steuerung keine Verbindung ins Internet.


----------



## holgermaik (19 November 2020)

> Welche Taskkonfiguration ist zu empfehlen?


auf jeden Fall zyklisch. Das Intervall würde ich beim Haus auf 50ms setzen. Priorität auf 6 oder 7. 
Erfahrungsgemäß kommt im laufe der Zeit noch einiges dazu, so dass du vorn und hinten etwas Platz hast.
Uhrzeit siehe Blockmove. Ich benutze allerdings meisten den NTP der TU Braunschweig.



> Kann man irgendwo die Zykluszeit sehen?


Wenn du im OnLine Modus auf den Abschnitt Task klickst.


----------



## Ratoncito (19 November 2020)

Hallo,



> auf jeden Fall zyklisch. Das Intervall würde ich beim Haus auf 50ms setzen. Priorität auf 6 oder 7.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Bisher hatte ich mir keine Gedanken in diese Richtung gemacht. Was spricht gegen "freilaufend" ? 

Ich weiss nicht ob ich mit meiner Annahme richtig liege. Wird bei einem Intervall von 50ms alle 50 ms ein Intervall gestartet? Wenn dem so wäre würden Zeiten für Timer rein theoretisch ja nur in Abständen von 50ms  ausgewertet. Eine Eingabe von zum Beispiel 60 oder 90ms macht keinen Unterschied?

Und die Zykluszeit habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Muss ich da noch irgendwas einsrtellen?

Noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es spricht (erstmal) nix gegen freilaufend.
Wenn du mehrere Tasks hast, dann macht es Sinn einen Blick drauf zu werfen.


----------



## holgermaik (20 November 2020)

> Ich weiss nicht ob ich mit meiner Annahme richtig liege. Wird bei einem  Intervall von 50ms alle 50 ms ein Intervall gestartet? Wenn dem so wäre  würden Zeiten für Timer rein theoretisch ja nur in Abständen von 50ms   ausgewertet. Eine Eingabe von zum Beispiel 60 oder 90ms macht keinen  Unterschied?


Das hast du völlig richtig erkannt. Ein Timer hat immer ein vielfaches der Task. Wenn du also 60ms und 90ms brauchst musst du ein Intervall von 30ms einstellen evtl. sogar 10ms.

Ein freilaufender Task wird immer dann ausgeführt wenn der Controller nichts anderes mehr zu tun hat. Das Intervall ist also völlig zufällig. Die Eingabe einer Priorität wird bei freilaufend ignoriert.

Die tatsächliche Tasklaufzeit kann man im OnLine Modus sich anzeigen lassen. siehe Bild. Oder möchtest du die Tasklaufzeit im Programm auslesen?


----------



## JSEngineering (20 November 2020)

Hallo Ratoncito!

Was ist Dein Ziel mit den diversen Routern? Drahtlose Kommunikation?
Wichtig: Sie müssen alle im selben Netz sein. Und die nachgelagerten Router müssen so eingestellt sein, dass sie nicht selbst versuchen, eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen.

Sonst bitte weitere Details zur Konfiguration und zu den Problemen.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Ratoncito (21 November 2020)

Hallo Jens,

die bisherige Konfiguration

Die 7362SL ist der Hauptrouter, mit dem gehe ich auch ins Internet und ist im Erdgeschoss.

Die 7330SL ist als Repeater angemeldet, ist im ersten Stock und wird nur eingeschaltet, wenn ich über WLAN drucken möchte.

Nun kommt die SPS hinzu. Die ist im Keller, daher ist ein Anschluss mit Kabel an der 7362SL nicht möglich.
Daher möchte ich sie über die 3370 anschließen und soll nur dann eingeschaltet sein, wenn ich auf die SPS zugreifen möchte.

Wenn es möglich ist, möchte ich die 3370 ebenfalls als Repeater einbinden. 
Ist dies nicht möglich, möchte ich direkt vom Laptop darauf zugreifen, aber ohne die Verbindung zur 7362SL zu trennen.

Nach Anleitung muss ich den Laptop mit der 3370 verbinden - das geht. 
Von dort die Verbindung zur 7362SL aufbauen - das bekomme ich nicht hin.

Für weitere Hilfe im Voraus besten Dank - Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2020)

Wenn man eine alte Fritzbox als Repeater nutzen will, dann erstmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.
Sind da noch irgendwelche DSL-Zugangsdaten drauf, dann zickt da gerne was.

Bis zu welchem Punkt kommst du?
https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fritzbox-3370/wissensdatenbank/publication/show/1192_FRITZ-Box-als-WLAN-Repeater-einsetzen/


----------



## Ratoncito (21 November 2020)

Hallo,

mehrmals habe ich die Fritzbox auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und alle Schritte bis zum Punkt wo man unter WLAN die Option Repeater auswählen soll. Dieser Punkt wird mir nicht angezeigt.

Die Box ist schon älter, eventuell gab es diesen Punkt damals nicht. Kann man die Verbindung manuell erstellen?

In der 7362SL wird sie angezeigt, aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit zum Verbindungsaufbau.

Noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## JSEngineering (21 November 2020)

Dann geh unter Internet-Einstellungen und stell dort ein, dass die Verbindung von einem externen Modem hergestellt wird. Dann sollte es klappen. Und wenn Du für das WLAN die gleiche SSID und Passwort vergibst, wie am Haupt-Router, braucht sie nicht zwingend als Repeater eingestellt sein.


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2020)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dann geh unter Internet-Einstellungen und stell dort ein, dass die Verbindung von einem externen Modem hergestellt wird. Dann sollte es klappen. Und wenn Du für das WLAN die gleiche SSID und Passwort vergibst, wie am Haupt-Router, braucht sie nicht zwingend als Repeater eingestellt sein.



Ich weiß, dass das Teil so als Accesspoint arbeitet, aber als Repeater?
Muss ich auch mal probieren.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2020)

Als Repeater können die alten Boxen nicht arbeiten! Aber ein einheitliches WLAN aufspannen, geht. Die müssen dann halt mit Kabel versorgt werden.

<Edit>


Repeater scheint mit der alten Box nicht zu funktionieren
Kabel zum Router im Keller funktioniert genau so wenig, wie zur SPS
Verbdinung des PC mit zwei WLANs funktioniert auch nicht

Somit scheint mir keine Lösung ohne Änderung des Plans möglich:

Boxen umtauschen: Alte nach oben und damit Internetverbindung herstellen, Neue nach unten und als Repeater einstellen
WLAN-Repeater kaufen: Habe auf die Schnelle einen  von TP-Link für 16€ mit LAN-Ausgang gefunden
WLAN-Stick für den PC kaufen: Verbindung zu 2 WLANS herstellen: SPS und Internet
</Edit>


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2020)

Hab gerade nochmal bei AVM gesucht:

https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fritzbox-3370/wissensdatenbank/publication/show/1192_FRITZ-Box-als-WLAN-Repeater-einsetzen/

Somit sollte die 3370 das eigentlich beherrschen. Frage: Hast Du auf "Erweitert" umgestellt? In der Anleitung steht, man sieht den Punkt nur, wenn man die Erweiterte Konfiguration aktiviert.


----------



## Ratoncito (22 November 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin wieder zurück im Netz 
zwischenzeitlich habe ich mich selbst komplett aus meiner eigenen Box ausgesperrt. Nach 5 Stunden Chaos bin ich wieder zurück.

Für heute habe ich genug von dem Thema! Werde es morgen nochmal probieren.

Danke für Eure Beiträge.

Stand der Dinge:
3370: ist nach einer anderen Liste nicht für den Einsatz als Repeater geeignet. Der Punkt fehlt auch im Menue.
Eine Verbindung über WDS sollte möglich sein. Bei dem Versuch habe ich mich eben komplett aus allen Fritzboxen ausgesperrt.

Ich werde es nochmal versuchen, aber nicht heute!

Für den Anschluss als Access-Point benötige man wohl ein Verbindung per Ethernet-Kabel. Das geht wegen den Räumlichkeiten nicht, dann könnte ich die SPS auch direkt mit der 7362SL verbinden.

Wenn ich die 3370 nicht kabellos mit der 7362SL verbinden kann, werde ich die jetzt als Repeater aus dem Obergeschoss bei Bedarf abklemmen und im Keller mit der SPS verbinden. Funktioniert, das Ab-und Anklemmen ist nur ein wenig umständlich und mit Verrenkungen verbunden. Aber ich werde es nicht täglich benötigen 

Ich lege das Thema aus Zeitgründen mal auf Eis, wie auch das Thema zur Berechnung. 

Ich habe die neue Steuerung mittlerweile in Betrieb genommen. Wegen geänderter Kabelführung sind eine Menge Umbauten nötig.

Nochmal vielen Dank - ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn ich mich nicht ganz vom Internet aussperre


----------

